# Comportement enfant qui pose questions



## Emily (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Depuis quelques jours j'accueille un petit qui a deux ans.
Sa maman m'a expliqué que c'était un enfant qui était dans la frustration depuis tout petit.
Lorsque quelque chose ne va pas ou qu'un autre enfant s'approche trop de lui quelque soit l'âge de l'autre enfant ( pour moi il a peur que l'autre enfant lui prenne son jeu), il crie voir hurle puis se tape la tête par terre ou contre un mur, cela reste impressionnant.

Il joue souvent seul allongé par terre mais il peut jouer avec le copain du même âge.
Il commence à parler 
Il ne peut dormir qu'en prenant un jouet avec lui, il n'a pas de doudou ou de tutute.

Lorsque qu'il crie et se tape la tête, je le prends avec moi et lui explique qu'il se fait du mal et qu'il fait peur aux autres enfants aussi. 
En aucuns cas il est puni, il reste avec nous.

J'ai demandé à la maman si elle avait déjà parlé à son médecin ou pédiatre de son comportement et m'a répondu : non

Avez vous déjà eu des enfants avec ce comportement ?
Auriez vous des conseils suite à votre vécu ?

Merci pour vos réponses☺️


----------



## Griselda (13 Octobre 2022)

En effet ça pose question.
Je demanderais à ma puer' de venir voir.
Il est à suspecter un trouble.
Je trouve surprenant que les PE n'ait jamais demander l'avis du pédiatre.
Et eux, quelle est leur réaction face à ce comportement?

Certains enfants, même tout petits, ont beaucoup plus besoin que les autres qu'on respecte leur périmetre de sécurité, ne pas trop les envahir sinon ils se sentent très en insécurité. Mais la réponse en se faisant ainsi du mal... je demanderais un avis de la PMI.

Ce qui est rassurant c'est qu'il peut jouer avec un copain quand même, c'est déjà ça...


----------



## MeliMelo (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Emily, est-ce-que le petit a le regard fuyant ? Est-il sensible aux bruits et à la lumière ?

Certains comportements peuvent faire penser à de l'autisme (comme par exemple le jouet en doudou), attention à prendre avec des pincettes car on ne peut pas poser de diagnostic en tant qu'assistante maternelle, mais on peut orienter vers un professionnel en disant que certains comportements nous posent question.


----------



## Emily (13 Octobre 2022)

Griselda, le papa ce soir m'a dit qu'il y a encore quelques semaines il se tapait la tête plusieurs fois par jour et qu'on leurs avaient dit de le laisser faire surtout ne pas l'arrêter pour qu'il libére son anxiété ou sa peur.
Aujourd'hui juste deux fois 😳


----------



## Emily (13 Octobre 2022)

MeliMelo, effectivement j'ai remarqué qu'il était sensible à certains bruits , concernant la luminosité rien de spécial.
Pour le regard fuyant lorsque je lui parle pour le calmer il est vrai qu'il détourne le regard.
Il a peur de certains jouets aussi.

Pour moi il y a quelque chose à déceler.
Je vais contacter ma puéricultrice afin de voir avec qu'elle ce qu'elle en pense et qu'elle posture je dois adopter.
J'en ai parlé aux parents qui sont très ouverts et se sentent rassuré que cela me préoccupe.


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir normalement si ce petit se faisait mal il ne recommencerait pas ! Si quelqu'un ne s'occupe que de lui quand il tape sa tête il recommence encore pour avoir toujours toute l'attention et peut être le câlin qui va avec .
Je vous recommande d'être très attentive pour être près de lui quand il fait des choses bien une bonne attitude. Exemple il fait un dessin ou une peinture et vous admirez l'oeuvre vous l'exposez vous la montrez au parent le soir .en ne parlant pas de la tête cognée ! 
Avant bien lui dire entre 4 yeux que vous n'aimez pas du tout qu'il cogne sa tête. S'il recommence vous dîtes STOP vous lui mettez un oreiller sous la tête et vous quittez la pièce. .autre Astuce supposons une matinée sans cogner une seule fois la tête. Au moment de la sieste un petit tête à tête avec ce 2ans. Vous dîtes tu sais choubidou je suis fière de toi ce matin tu n'as pas cogné ta tête c'est très bien tu deviens grand .veux tu un gros câlin!?
C'est l'éducation positive on souligne on s'enthousiasme pour ce qui est réussi bien. 
On oublie la bêtise ce qui est mal! 
Parfois les


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Octobre 2022)

Parfois les transmissions entre nounou et parents ne sont que pour les bêtises et les mauvais comportements .a la fin le petit croit qu'il intéressé les adultes quand il se comporte mal??
A méditer


----------



## Emily (13 Octobre 2022)

nounoucat merci pour les conseils.
Je le félicite lorsqu'il fait des activités, concernant son comportement aussi car il écoute très bien les consignes lorsque nous allons chercher la petite copine à l'école.
Je n'oublie pas lors de la transmission a un des parents de dire toutes les choses positives car il y en a.
Il me fait des câlins et j'ai le droit de lui faire des bisous aussi.
Je prends le  temps nécessaire pour m'occuper de lui au mieux et l'aider 
Moi même maman d'un enfant avec un trouble de l'attention ou cela était et est encore difficile quelques fois.
Mon fils a énormément souffert car personnes ne m'écouter lorsque je disais que mon fils était différent même pas l'école 😡.


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Octobre 2022)

Emily, vous dites qu'il a le regard fuyant quand vous essayez de le calmer, c'est peut-être normal dans cette situation précise inconfortable pour lui. Mais quand tout est normal et que vous essayez d'interagir avec lui (pour jouer par exemple ou lui dire quelque chose) et que vous le regardez droit dans les yeux, est-ce-que lui peut tenir ce regard ou détourne-t'il la tête ?

Il ne faut pas croire ceux qui disent qu'ils ne se font pas mal quand ils se tapent la tête. Mon enfant le faisait aussi pendant des moments de frustrations et il se faisait très mal, parfois avec des grosses bosses. Ça arrive chez beaucoup plus d'enfants qu'on ne le pense. 

Par contre votre petit cumule un peu (se tape la tête, isolement, regard fuyant, sensibilité aux bruits, hurlements, doudou pointu) qui pourrait faire penser à un trouble autistique, mais d'un autre côté vous dites qu'il vous fait des câlins et peut jouer avec d'autres donc à voir avec des pro..., vous avez raison de vous posez des questions, effectivement la venue d'une puer peut peut-être aider dans votre démarche.

Bon courage.


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Octobre 2022)

Il faut que les parents consultent un psy ! 
Si l'enfant se blesse où se fait des bosses c'est une consultation en urgence .


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Octobre 2022)

Mon deuxième enfant se tapait fréquemment la tête contre le sol depuis tout petit. C'était un petit garçon très réactif, qui s'exprimait assez fort.  Il n'a fait ses nuits que tard après ses un an. Développement normal par ailleurs. Ce n'est que assez tard que le pédiatre à diagnostique des otites séreuses a répétition, jusqu'à 3 par mois. Ces otites peuvent ne pas être douloureuses mais elle causent une gêne importante, beaucoup de fatigue et un déficit d'audition. Il a bénéficié d'un suivi ORL, malgré tout à l'âge adulte mon fils a perdu 30 pourcent d'audition à l'oreille gauche. Une prise en charge adaptée lui a permis de faire ses nuits donc moins de fatigue et de réactivité, de moins élever la voix pour s'exprimer et il n'y a plus eu d'épisodes de tête frappée au sol. 
Peut être une piste ?


----------



## Emily (14 Octobre 2022)

La maman va en parler à son médecin, de plus les nuits sont très difficiles aussi.
De mon côté j'ai contacté la PMI mais ma puéricultrice est en congés jusque début novembre.
Je la contacterai pour avoir son avis.
Aujourd'hui la journée fût très compliquée
Je travaille 12 heures.
Entre un petit qui est en pleine crise des deux ans, la petite qui ne veut toujours pas dormir à 11 mois mais qui dort partout d'après ses parents mais pas chez moi ! et le petit qui se tape la tête...
Très bruyant quoi !


----------

